# Some News for Doon.



## SocketRocket (Mar 9, 2016)

As you seem to like snippets from the press this one may be interesting.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...d-runs-up-15bn-deficit-twice-size-of-UKs.html


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2016)

David Cameron did mention it during an answer on PMQ's today!


----------



## richy (Mar 9, 2016)

chrisd said:



			David Cameron did mention it during an answer on PMQ's today!
		
Click to expand...

You mean he actually answered a question??


----------



## DCB (Mar 9, 2016)

Nope, I heard wee Nicola on the radio this evening saying everything was fine and not to worry, so it must be ok really. She wouldn't tell a lie would she ?


----------



## DCB (Mar 9, 2016)

The next oil boom will come just after the Hibs lift the Scottish F A Cup


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 9, 2016)

Apparently if we'd voted for independence we'd be days away from going it alone with the biggest deficit in Europe....

http://chokkablog.blogspot.co.uk/2016/03/gers-2014-15-reasons-to-be-cheerful.html


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 9, 2016)

If I can distract you guys from celebrating Scotland's poor financial figures ( within the UK remember!), and we have already had a link put up to Pet Shop Boy's blog, in the interests of balance can I recommend having a wee read at this..

http://wingsoverscotland.com/gazing-into-the-black-hole/


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2016)

Wings balanced ? Haven't read a more one sided publication and very much anti UK and pro Independent Scotland


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wings balanced ? Haven't read a more one sided publication and very much anti UK and pro Independent Scotland
		
Click to expand...

I meant as to balance to the previous link to the blog from the guy who owns a pet shop and makes out he's a world class economist.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 9, 2016)

It's ok though friends north of the border who favour independence - it's all the UK Governments fault according to the quote in the article!!


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 9, 2016)

The GERS paradox:

Using the fact that something is failing you as evidence that you taking control of it yourself will make it worse.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2016)

Im surprised we haven't heard from Doon or SILH on the situation ?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 10, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			I meant as to balance to the previous link to the blog from the guy who owns a pet shop and makes out he's a world class economist.
		
Click to expand...

Some world class economists probably like dogs.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 10, 2016)

DCB said:



			Nope, I heard wee Nicola on the radio this evening saying everything was fine and not to worry, so it must be ok really. She wouldn't tell a lie would she ?
		
Click to expand...

Of course everything is fine. Mainly due to the fact that the Scots didn't vote for independence and therefore the rest of the UK will bail them out of their financial mismanagement.


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 10, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Of course everything is fine. Mainly due to the fact that the Scots didn't vote for independence and therefore the rest of the UK will bail them out of their financial mismanagement.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your ignorant comment which, as usual added nowt.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 11, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Thank you for your ignorant comment which, as usual added nowt.
		
Click to expand...

He has a point though.   If Scotland had voted for Independence then joined the EU they would now be looking for a bailout from the EU and be subject to severe austerity measures.


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 11, 2016)

You do realise that these figures show Scotland is not prospering *within* the UK? 
And that the GERS system was set up by then Scots Secretary Ian Lang in the 90's to deliberately show that devolution would leave Scotland( and Wales and NI) worse off.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2016)

These figures could perversely be seem as not as bad news for the Sturgeon as they might.  She doesn't want another referendum tomorrow - she wants it when she will win it.  She won't ask for one until she is sure she will win it.  

If and when the Scottish electorate decide that they want another referendum they will be asking for one in full knowledge of the financial situation as bad as it might actually be - and so in many ways that would then make a YES camps job easier.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			He has a point though.   If Scotland had voted for Independence then joined the EU they would now be looking for a bailout from the EU and be subject to severe austerity measures.
		
Click to expand...

But they didn't


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 11, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Thank you for your ignorant comment which, as usual added nowt.
		
Click to expand...

Oh get over yourself. Which bit of my statement do you consider to be ignorant? 

Is it the fact that I suggested running up a Â£15 billion deficit is financial mismanagement? Or do you consider this to be sound and sensible financial planning?Or is it the suggestion that the rest of the UK will bail them out? What's the alternative?

Why should Scotland be able to run at such a massive deficit while offering things such as free prescriptions and free university education when these aren't available in England.  Are you happy that they are running at such a deficit and that the bill will have to be covered by every UK tax payer?

And as for your other comment about showing that Scotland is not prospering within the UK why do you think things would be better outside of it when the SNP financial predicitions were for oil at $100 a barrel and above?


----------



## Val (Mar 11, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Of course everything is fine. Mainly due to the fact that the Scots didn't vote for independence and therefore the rest of the UK will bail them out of their financial mismanagement.
		
Click to expand...

You assume financial mismanagement by the Scottish Government who have said for many years even during the Labour days pre referendum that not enough was coming from Westminster to run at break even. 

So is it mismanagement by the Scottish Government, the UK Government or both?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 11, 2016)

How foolish of me to think that it might be the fault of the Scottish government that they are spending so much more than they are getting when obviously it is the fault of nasty Westminster for not giving them enough. You give a beggar a fiver and next time he wants a tenner. And yet when anyone questions things such as free health care or free university education in Scotland the response is that it has been costed and budgeted for from the money provided by Westminster and that's where the Scottish government have chosen to spend it. I would question their budgeting skills if they think that is affordable with such a massive deficit.And yes I would apply the same rules to the UK government as well (Labour and Tory) when they run at such a deficit as well. At least they are currently trying to get the UK deficit down to zero whether or not it is actually achieved is another matter. Whereas in Scotland they seem to continue spending like a drunken sailor on a night out knowing that the ships captain will be along to settle the bar tab for them at the end of the night.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Oh get over yourself. Which bit of my statement do you consider to be ignorant? 

Is it the fact that I suggested running up a Â£15 billion deficit is financial mismanagement? Or do you consider this to be sound and sensible financial planning?Or is it the suggestion that the rest of the UK will bail them out? What's the alternative?

*Why should Scotland be able to run at such a massive deficit while offering things such as free prescriptions and free university education when these aren't available in England.  *Are you happy that they are running at such a deficit and that the bill will have to be covered by every UK tax payer?

And as for your other comment about showing that Scotland is not prospering within the UK why do you think things would be better outside of it when the SNP financial predicitions were for oil at $100 a barrel and above?
		
Click to expand...

You should perhaps have a look into the finances associated with these policies and then maybe you'll understand - and here's me thinking it was the Scots who had a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## Val (Mar 11, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			How foolish of me to think that it might be the fault of the Scottish government that they are spending so much more than they are getting when obviously it is the fault of nasty Westminster for not giving them enough. You give a beggar a fiver and next time he wants a tenner. And yet when anyone questions things such as free health care or free university education in Scotland the response is that it has been costed and budgeted for from the money provided by Westminster and that's where the Scottish government have chosen to spend it. I would question their budgeting skills if they think that is affordable with such a massive deficit.And yes I would apply the same rules to the UK government as well (Labour and Tory) when they run at such a deficit as well. At least they are currently trying to get the UK deficit down to zero whether or not it is actually achieved is another matter. Whereas in Scotland they seem to continue spending like a drunken sailor on a night out knowing that the ships captain will be along to settle the bar tab for them at the end of the night.
		
Click to expand...

Pipe down and digest the question first before going off on a tangent. 

The question asked infers that the UK government could have done more to stop the deficit growing long before the oil price dropped. All you did was make noise about University fees and free health care (do you really mean this?). Given that Scotland provide more per % of public revenue than they get back in public spending then surely there is a case for the UK government to re-think it.

The 2 things you highlight i'll address.

Free Health care -  I believe all of the UK is entitled to free health care. Care to expand where in England, Wales and NI you pay for health care? 

Free university education - Scots don't get charged fee's which may explain the reason that there is a lower percentage of Scots who attend the top Universities in Scotland. It is a business after all.

Interesting to note the deficit in NI was higher than any other UK region, why the sudden dig at Scotland where the deficit rose, as it did everywhere else I believe (happy to be told different as I genuinely don't know).


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 11, 2016)

Val said:



			You assume financial mismanagement by the Scottish Government who have said for many years even during the Labour days pre referendum that not enough was coming from Westminster to run at break even. 

So is it mismanagement by the Scottish Government, the UK Government or both?
		
Click to expand...

Are Scottish people not getting more per capita from the UK Government than the other UK countries?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Are Scottish people not getting more per capita from the UK Government than the other UK countries?
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at as map of Scotland - that's the bit at the top of England - and have a look to see where outside of the east coast and central belt people live - and you should be able to work out why Scotland gets more per capita - note that the Scottish people individually don't get this money and it isn't spent on them individually.


----------



## Val (Mar 11, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Are Scottish people not getting more per capita from the UK Government than the other UK countries?
		
Click to expand...

No, next question


----------



## vkurup (Mar 11, 2016)

Oil is starting to move up... so in a couple of years, the debate will be reversed...  The fact that the rest of the world does not care for a wee sized country best known for whiskey is irrelevant.


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 11, 2016)

vkurup said:



			Oil is starting to move up... so in a couple of years, the debate will be reversed...  The fact that the rest of the world does not care for a wee sized country best known for whiskey is irrelevant.  


Click to expand...

Ireland?


----------



## Sweep (Mar 12, 2016)

Val said:



			You assume financial mismanagement by the Scottish Government who have said for many years even during the Labour days pre referendum that not enough was coming from Westminster to run at break even. 

So is it mismanagement by the Scottish Government, the UK Government or both?
		
Click to expand...

What is inescapable is that Scotland is clearly spending more than it is bringing in. That is poor financial management, no matter how you want to dress it up. It's pretty clear that the Scottish people had a lucky escape and the only people who will try to deny this are those who want an independent Scotland whatever the cost.


----------



## Val (Mar 12, 2016)

Sweep said:



			What is inescapable is that Scotland is clearly spending more than it is bringing in. That is poor financial management, no matter how you want to dress it up. It's pretty clear that the Scottish people had a lucky escape and the only people who will try to deny this are those who want an independent Scotland whatever the cost.
		
Click to expand...

The same as every other country in the UK I would add. Scotland also get less from central government as a percentage of spending than it contributes so it's very easy to finger point to rights and wrongs.

At the end of the day we are a United Kingdom and the Scottish people voted for it so all these little debates do is produce divides, it's about time they stopped.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 12, 2016)

SNP wants full fiscal control l, however they are keen to take the income but not the deficit... 
As someone already mentioned the whole thing is just political point scoring, the reality is that Scotland is best as part of the UK and it was also the way the wise people of Scotland voted.. so bury the debate, SNP take it on the chin that you f-ed up while Joe public got it right..

(But rational points have no place in politics)


----------



## Sweep (Mar 12, 2016)

Val said:



			At the end of the day we are a United Kingdom and the Scottish people voted for it so all these little debates do is produce divides, it's about time they stopped.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It's a shame Mrs Sturgeon doesn't seem to want to let it go.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 12, 2016)

Val said:



			The 2 things you highlight i'll address.

Free Health care -  I believe all of the UK is entitled to free health care. *Care to expand where in England, Wales and NI you pay for health care?* 

Free university education - Scots don't get charged fee's which may explain the reason that there is a lower percentage of Scots who attend the top Universities in Scotland. It is a business after all.

Interesting to note the deficit in NI was higher than any other UK region, why the sudden dig at Scotland where the deficit rose, as it did everywhere else I believe (happy to be told different as I genuinely don't know).
		
Click to expand...

I actually meant free prescriptions as per my previous post but as you've asked the question what about NHS dentists? In England you have to pay for dental check ups and treatment on the NHS (unless you have an exemption for being on benefits etc) so that's not free health care. No idea what the situation is in Scotland with charges for dental treatment but as that wasn't your question I won't bother googling to find out.


----------



## Val (Mar 12, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I actually meant free prescriptions as per my previous post but as you've asked the question what about NHS dentists? In England you have to pay for dental check ups and treatment on the NHS (unless you have an exemption for being on benefits etc) so that's not free health care. No idea what the situation is in Scotland with charges for dental treatment but as that wasn't your question I won't bother googling to find out.
		
Click to expand...

We pay for dental treatment too. The only difference England have from the rest of the U.K. from what I see is prescription charges so perhaps you should vent at those in charge of English charges to have them dropped to be the same as the rest of the U.K. rather than constantly finger point at the Scottish government like we are the only ones with it.

For what it's worth, I don't agree on a wholesale policy of free prescriptions and feel these should only be free for those with illnesses that require daily treatment like diabetics, crohns, epilepsy and many others and of course cancer treatments.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



*I actually meant free prescriptions as per my previous pos*t but as you've asked the question what about NHS dentists? In England you have to pay for dental check ups and treatment on the NHS (unless you have an exemption for being on benefits etc) so that's not free health care. No idea what the situation is in Scotland with charges for dental treatment but as that wasn't your question I won't bother googling to find out.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is generally accepted in Scotland that the cost of administering charging for prescriptions would cost more than the cost of the prescriptions - so sensible to make them free.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2016)

Sweep said:



			I agree. It's a shame Mrs Sturgeon doesn't seem to want to let it go.
		
Click to expand...

She's a Scottish Nationalist - she is never going to let it go.  But she doesn't want a referendum in the short term unless she knows she will win it - and I don't think that'll be very soon.  Most of the talk about Sturgeon wanting another referendum soon seems to come from those who'd like to portray her as wanting another referendum soon - and these NO folks seem obsessed with talking about a referendum


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			She's a Scottish Nationalist - she is never going to let it go.  But she doesn't want a referendum in the short term unless she knows she will win it - and I don't think that'll be very soon.  Most of the talk about Sturgeon wanting another referendum soon seems to come from those who'd like to portray her as wanting another referendum soon - and these NO folks seem obsessed with talking about a referendum
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha - You've obviously not read the text of her spring speech, in which she talks of "launching a fresh drive for independence."


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			She's a Scottish Nationalist - she is never going to let it go.  But she doesn't want a referendum in the short term unless she knows she will win it - and I don't think that'll be very soon.  Most of the talk about Sturgeon wanting another referendum soon seems to come from those who'd like to portray her as wanting another referendum soon - and these NO folks seem obsessed with talking about a referendum
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-35788489


----------



## Duckster (Mar 12, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think it is generally accepted in Scotland that the cost of administering charging for prescriptions would cost more than the cost of the prescriptions - so sensible to make them free.
		
Click to expand...

Can you do my accounts?


----------



## vkurup (Mar 12, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			She's a Scottish Nationalist - she is never going to let it go.  But she doesn't want a referendum in the short term unless she knows she will win it - and I don't think that'll be very soon.  Most of the talk about Sturgeon wanting another referendum soon seems to come from those who'd like to portray her as wanting another referendum soon - and these NO folks seem obsessed with talking about a referendum
		
Click to expand...

If UK vote out of EU, she will jump on the bandwagon and want to go for a referendum which she will hope she will win and then join the EU. Funny situation for England & Wales if they opt out of EU, they will lose Scotland too.  You can see it as a good thing or a bad thing depending on where you sit on the various debates.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-35788489

Click to expand...

I just love that when the SNP say a 'Conservative Government we didn't vote for'   They sound as if they are not part of the UK in General Elections.


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 12, 2016)

2021 or 22 for indyref 2.  And if folk don't want it then don't vote SNP.
Then we won't be a burden on you any longer.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 12, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			2021 or 22 for indyref 2.  And if folk don't want it then don't vote SNP.Then we won't be a burden on you any longer.
		
Click to expand...

What happened to a "once in a generation opportunity" for Scotland to gain independence? Originally they said that they would accept the result as the Scottish population had made their choice, then it was if the UK votes to leave the EU but Scotland wants to stay then they would push for another vote and now it seems it doesn't matter what the result of the EU referendum is they want another vote. It's good to see that SNP politicians are no different to all the other politicians when it comes to telling lies to the country.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			What happened to a "once in a generation opportunity" for Scotland to gain independence? Originally they said that they would accept the result as the Scottish population had made their choice, then it was if the UK votes to leave the EU but Scotland wants to stay then they would push for another vote and now it seems it doesn't matter what the result of the EU referendum is they want another vote. It's good to see that SNP politicians are no different to all the other politicians when it comes to telling lies to the country.
		
Click to expand...

Oh they're definitely no different. Several of them have had to pay some of their expenses back, and a few more have had their parliamentary credit cards withdrawn.


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 12, 2016)

As I said, if folk don't want indy, don't vote for a pro indy party. It's not rocket science.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 12, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



* 2021 or 22 for indyref 2*.  And if folk don't want it then don't vote SNP.
Then we won't be a burden on you any longer.
		
Click to expand...




ColchesterFC said:



*What happened to a "once in a generation opportunity" for Scotland to gain independence? *Originally they said that they would accept the result as the Scottish population had made their choice, then it was if the UK votes to leave the EU but Scotland wants to stay then they would push for another vote and now it seems it doesn't matter what the result of the EU referendum is they want another vote. It's good to see that SNP politicians are no different to all the other politicians when it comes to telling lies to the country.
		
Click to expand...

Some might say that given the current life expectancy in Glasgow.... That is once in a generation.... 
(Exit left)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 13, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			As I said, if folk don't want indy, don't vote for a pro indy party. It's not rocket science.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think you and I would agree about much on independence but you are spot on with this.

SNP have been on a mission for years now to disguise that they are a single issue party and they managed to take in a lot of people with their populist "bribes" and economic projections, which can most charitably only be described as "wishful thinking".

Can't blame them in the slightest for continuing to campaign for independence, since that's why they exist. Hopefully the mask is slipping though and some of those who aren't so ideologically set on independence will think twice before voting for them. We'll soon find out!


----------



## Sweep (Mar 13, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			As I said, if folk don't want indy, don't vote for a pro indy party. It's not rocket science.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, in England we don't get a choice, but we still have to put up with the constant whinging from the party that lost and the minority who supported them.


----------



## Sweep (Mar 13, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			and these NO folks seem obsessed with talking about a referendum
		
Click to expand...

I think it's the Nationalists that never stop talking about a referendum. Indeed it was the silent majority that voted no in the referendum, thereby skewing the polls.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2016)

An interesting piece in the Times business section today. Scotland's deficit is worse than Greece, Spain, Portugal, Cyprus, Bulgaria and Croatia. The conclusion being that if Scotland decided to go it alone and ask to join the EU they might well get a resounding no. Why would the EU want a country with greater financial problems than Greece. And if it was a yes, the austerity measures imposed by the EU would bite massively.


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			An interesting piece in the Times business section today. Scotland's deficit is worse than Greece, Spain, Portugal, Cyprus, Bulgaria and Croatia. The conclusion being that if Scotland decided to go it alone and ask to join the EU they might well get a resounding no. Why would the EU want a country with greater financial problems than Greece. And if it was a yes, the austerity measures imposed by the EU would bite massively.
		
Click to expand...


A wonderful reason for remaining in the Union there.
"There's been a Union for 300 years and after all that time Scotland is the poor man of Europe."
Nope. Not exactly selling it to me. Lol.


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 13, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Didn't think you and I would agree about much on independence but you are spot on with this.

SNP have been on a mission for years now to disguise that they are a single issue party and they managed to take in a lot of people with their populist "bribes" and economic projections, which can most charitably only be described as "wishful thinking".

Can't blame them in the slightest for continuing to campaign for independence, since that's why they exist. Hopefully the mask is slipping though and some of those who aren't so ideologically set on independence will think twice before voting for them. We'll soon find out! 

Click to expand...

Indeed. SNP with 30% lead in polls and Tories polling same as Labour in Scotland certainly shows folk are coming to their senses! :rofl:


----------



## vkurup (Mar 13, 2016)

A lot on this thread makes me feel that Sturgons economic ideas and noise is no better than her fellow Scot - the Donald...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2016)

vkurup said:



			A lot on this thread makes me feel that Sturgons economic ideas and noise is no better than her fellow Scot - the Donald...
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean the mega millionaire and owner of Turnberry, Donald J Trump :lol:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 13, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Indeed. SNP with 30% lead in polls and Tories polling same as Labour in Scotland certainly shows folk are coming to their senses! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I know.... there's no doubt they're going to win but I can dream that maybe they'll lose a bit of ground from last time. Wishful thinking perhaps.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I know.... there's no doubt they're going to win but I can dream that maybe they'll lose a bit of ground from last time. Wishful thinking perhaps.



Click to expand...

The fight between Labour and the Tories for second place is proving to be quite funny though.
Combined they are still 20% behind the SNP but still seem to consider themselves 'important'.

Ruthie Tank Lady lost a lot of credibility at the Dundee [sic] Question Time. IMO.
She was doing fairly well until then.


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 13, 2016)

vkurup said:



			A lot on this thread makes me feel that Sturgons economic ideas and noise is no better than her fellow Scot - the Donald...
		
Click to expand...

The one without his troosers?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 13, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ruthie Tank Lady lost a lot of credibility at the Dundee [sic] Question Time. IMO.
She was doing fairly well until then.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see it but I like her a lot except she's in the wrong party!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Didn't see it but I like her a lot except she's in the wrong party!
		
Click to expand...

Too true, If she were leading Labour it would be a different story.
Their present incumbent is a complete disaster.

Dundee QT was brilliant, even by BBC standards, not a single Dundonian accent to be heard and more plants in the audience than Dobbies.


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 13, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Too true, If she were leading Labour it would be a different story.
Their present incumbent is a complete disaster.

Dundee QT was brilliant, even by BBC standards, not a single Dundonian accent to be heard and more plants in the audience than Dobbies.
		
Click to expand...

Aye. The wee boy that stood against Salmond for Labour and the wumman that got kicked out of the Labour party for calling people Nazis both getting to ask questions as "members of the public". What were the odds on that?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Aye. The wee boy that stood against Salmond for Labour and the wumman that got kicked out of the Labour party for calling people Nazis both getting to ask questions as "members of the public". What were the odds on that?
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? I watched the programme as I do every week, and found it quite interesting, I was confused at the end whether Dundee as an area was for or against the SNP, but now you've posted the above it changes the whole credibility of the programme. Cheers


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 13, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Didn't see it but I like her a lot except she's in the wrong party!
		
Click to expand...

Wee Ruth's nice enough in a jolly, bumbling sort of way until she's losing an argument and then the petty, vindictive Tory comes out.


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 13, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Seriously? I watched the programme as I do every week, and found it quite interesting, I was confused at the end whether Dundee as an area was for or against the SNP, but now you've posted the above it changes the whole credibility of the programme. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Dundee is an SNP stronghold. I know Wings Over Scotland  isn't to everyones liking, but here is an article on the aforementioned Question Time episode.
http://wingsoverscotland.com/what-are-the-odds/#more-82647


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Dundee is an SNP stronghold. I know Wings Over Scotland  isn't to everyones liking, but here is an article on the aforementioned Question Time episode.
http://wingsoverscotland.com/what-are-the-odds/#more-82647

Click to expand...

Think they've got that spot on, pissed off so easily duped by the programme, thought at the time the 2 women were rude and Dimbleby lost control once or twice.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 14, 2016)

When Andrew Neil asked Nicola Sturgeon on Daily Politics that if she had been independent and had the current Scottish defect would she raise taxes by 16% or make spending cuts if 14% or a bit of both, she answered by nodding her head a lot.


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 14, 2016)

Politician in failure to answer interviewers questions shock.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Seriously? I watched the programme as I do every week, and found it quite interesting, I was confused at the end whether Dundee as an area was for or against the SNP, but now you've posted the above it changes the whole credibility of the programme. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

They'd have had to ship in 'outsiders' because unless things in Dundee have changed hugely, it is a massive and rock-solid SNP citidal and has been since the days of Gordon Wilson - with Stewart Hosie the current Westminster MP for Dundee East on 60% at last GE.  As noted above.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They'd have had to ship in 'outsiders' because unless things in Dundee have changed hugely, it is a massive and rock-solid SNP citidal and has been since the days of Gordon Wilson - with Stewart Hosie the current Westminster MP for Dundee East on 60% at last GE.  As noted above.
		
Click to expand...

That's just wrong, loses all credibility and undermines all the BBC say about their neutrality


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			That's just wrong, loses all credibility and undermines all the BBC say about their neutrality
		
Click to expand...

I was watching it and scratching my head - had to check it was from Dundee as there didn't seem to be that many 'peh' speakers as in those who would say "Eh fell doon the Wellgate steps an meh peh went skeh hegh."

A wee Perth joke 'Q: How do you know a Dundee lass is having an organsm? A: She drops her peh'


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 14, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Politician in failure to answer interviewers questions shock.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear Scots agreeing she is the same Old two faced Politician.


----------

